# Converting T12 Flourescents, or replacing with LED's?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have 8 - 8 foot, high output T12 fluorescent lights in my shop. With the shorter daylight hours and colder temps, I spend a good bit more time in there in the evenings. At a minimum, I need to replace one or two of the bulbs. But I figured the light output has dropped off on these bulbs over the years anyway and started looking into potentially brighter and more energy efficient T8 retrofits. It also looks like there are LED retrofits available as well. Anyone been down this road and have any thoughts?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Switched over to LED's here on the farm and they work well with cold temps. Noticeable reduction in our electric bill too.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Cooler temps will affect the brightness of fluorescent tubes but they will give off good light. I just keep getting the sylvania T8s and the life expectancy has been good to me. LEDs are directional (110 degrees) and Flourecents are 360 degrees. If your fixture has reflectors then fluorescents are brighter and unfortunately LEDs are not able to utilize. I also leave the covers off because they eventually fill with dirt and bugs that will filter the light.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is what I have been considering:

http://www.premierltg.com/should-you-replace-your-t8-fluorescent-lamps-with-t8-led-tubes-2/

Home Depot also has a kit available to change out, but so far I am just undecided. (Home Depot kit is about $80, 4 bulbs).

Larry


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have installed all types of lights over the years (as I am a electrician) and in my own shop I just installed T-8 due to ther great light output at a cheep price compared to t-5 or LED.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

In my shop i have t-8 they make a lot of light but when it is cold they are dim till they warm up.

LED bulbs don't have the warm up to be bright.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've noticed the T-8's start much better when cold than the t-12's.

I just changed the entire fixtures over to LED rather than mess with bulbs and any conversion of the fixture.

I just installed a LED night light on the silo, old one was only 30 years old but quit, anyways think its rated at 130 watts, puts out a lot more light than the old 175 watt did, is also instant on no matter how cold out.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've done a couple of swap overs from florescent to LEDs, using bulbs that don't need a ballast. Easy to do, open the fixture, remove ballast,, a couple wire nuts and put it back together installing LEDs.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I think the biggest problem I see with using the direct wire bulbs is that the driver is built into the bulb itself which makes them much more expensive than necessary - both at the time of initial conversion, and anytime the bulb would need to be replaced in the future.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is an update (I will edit later with the 'numbers', which I don't remember right now). I have a two light blub and a four light blub fixtures in my wife's kitchen. I bought the Home Depot kit, took and put brand new cool white blub in the fixtures (thinking fluorescence blubs may dim with age) then took a light meter reading (placing meter in exactly the same location both times).

Being I only bought one kit and it replaces four - 4 foot blubs (or two 8 foot blubs), I replace the 2 blub fixture and just 2 of the blub in the 4 blub fixture.

The readings on the light meter were much higher (more light) in both cases. Needless to say I am ordering another couple of kits (to finish the one fixture in the kitchen and replace some fluorescence in my tool sheds). The add feature in the tool sheds is definitely the faster start times in cold weather.

At first I was thinking $80 was kind of steep, but if your ballast is gone, the pricing gets a lot more comparable fast. With a 4 light 4 foot fixture, you have about $40 in ballasts cost alone.

Larry

PS here are the numbers the two light fixture before 238 lux after 324 lux, the four light fixture that I only replace two of the blubs 254 lux, after 392 lux. Meter laying in same spot. I vote for the LEDs, as long as I get some sort of longevity out of them.


----------

